# Part of my Polish Problem Solved



## ruthless (Jan 25, 2010)

Right, so I have a bit of an obsession with nail polish-it doesn't go bad, and you can mix it to make new ones. Although I don't have nearly as much as some of the bloggers I do have a lot and I just got a rack for it off of etsy! It came with hardware for wall mounting but I'll probably lean it against the wall simply because I don't want it up there. I've managed to do pinks and purples and some of my blues.

The case itself was 19USD and shipping was 18USD. He was back ordered over the holidays so I did have to wait a couple of weeks. It's very lightweight, and bendy-it appears sturdy but isn't stiff so you have to be careful when you move it full of bottles. I suppose that's because it is supposed to be wall mounted though.

***Edit- if anyone reads this and wants to do a CP of the new Barielle spring 2010 polishes PM me, as the only distributor in Canada is in Vancouver and they don't carry them and have no plans to.


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 25, 2010)

I want something like that but no UK sellers carry them. Well not that I've seen anyway. I'm contemplating using a spice rack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for sharing


----------



## ruthless (Jan 25, 2010)

just search nail polish rack on etsy and see if he ships internationally!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 25, 2010)

Great storage solution, I need one of those!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 25, 2010)

yes awesome rack (hee hee!) and pretty good price too!


----------



## pleomorphic (Jan 26, 2010)

That's exactly what I store my pigments in!  Nice!


----------

